# Freedom Hawk 12 impressions



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Thinking about buying a Freedom Hawk 12 , just wondering if anyone out there owns one , and what there impression of it is?

I will mainly use it for rivers and lakes around central Ohio. I am drawn to it because I prefer to stand and fish , as opposed to sitting all day.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

my personal opinion...there are plenty of other yaks out there that you can stand in for less than the price of a freedom hawk...those freedom hawks look bulky,awkward, and a headache to transport


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Trash. The seat is the same level as the floor, if not lower. The pontoons arent built very well, and I do not think they would hold up to Ohio summer rivers.The boat is also a monster to turn. I own one and have had it out 2 times... both on lakes, and for family outtings more so than fishing. 

As said already, there are much better boats that can do what the boat does, and will cost you less as well.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. Any Recommendations ?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

There are a lot of good boats out there....all with positives/negatives.....I would suggest looking at Native Watercraft 12 or 14 and the Jackson Coosa.....different styles, but both great boats....

Mike


----------



## wildy115 (Jun 28, 2012)

the wilderness ride 115 is a smaller stand up yak and is good in rivers


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

I am embarrassed to say I own one. It has a small leak in it that I cannot figure out. But the thing is heavy and paddles like a barge. Moreover, the thing is not stable in standard in-line configuration. Very easy to tip and take on water and the scupper plugs are not self-draining-I don't care what they say. Max capacity of 250# is easy to reach with gear and I am not sure it can handle that much as my cupholders get overflowed with water easily.

If any one wants it for cheap, let me know!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Coosa . . Coosa . . . did I say COOSA! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Coosa or the Wilderness Ride are excellent choices.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

SMBHooker said:


> Coosa . . Coosa . . . did I say COOSA!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


the coosa is a great yak...no arguments there...but it'll put a serious dent in your wallet


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Fishlandr75 said:


> the coosa is a great yak...no arguments there...but it'll put a serious dent in your wallet


The Freedom Hawk 12 is priced nearly the same as a Coosa.

Now, I don't own one, but it appears to be a uni-tasker. Looks like it's built to be a flat water stand up fishing float. I'm guessing it does that very well, but it would be dog slow with those pontoons and blunt stern. I wouldn't want to paddle any distance or with any urgency in it.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I am going to stay away from the Freedom Hawk, and now I am leaning towards the Native 12, just can't decide if I want to pony up the cash for the peddle drive or not. I am no newbie to kayak fishing, I have owned a small sit - on-top for years, this past summer I traded it for a small jon boat with a 5 HP motor. I thought this would be a good Idea b/c I would have more room, I could stand up and fish, I could troll a lot easier and I could cover more water. But what I failed to realize is with a 5HP motor I am really limited to areas only near launch ramps, which limits my fishing opportunities in central Ohio to only about a dozen locations. I miss being able to launch my kayak pretty much where ever I pleased, and fish waters not accessible by my Jon boat. So I figure I get a kayak I can stand in, have allittle more room then my old 10ft Potomac , and either peddle, or install a trolling motor on for trolling, that I'd have the best of both worlds. And the reason I am looking at the Native instead of the Coosa, is I like to fish not only in warm weather seasons, and it looks like the Native will keep me dryer.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I have an Ultimate 12 and have used it heavily for six years, and I fish regularly with a Coosa owner. There are postitives and negatives for each.

*Staying dry:* Staying dry *is not* an issue. The Coosa will keep you seated high and dry. In fact, if it is raining or choppy, the Ultimate will collect water, while the Coosa is self-bailing. Staying dry, however, *is* an issue in flowing water. Your center of gravity is higher in a Coosa, especially with the seat in the high position. If you aren't paying attention and hit a rock at an angle, you are pretty likely to take a bath. In my Ultimate, I have gotten turned around in chutes, done 360s and slammed into everything in the creek without going in...ever...except that time I tried to take it over a lowhead. 

*Handling:* You are less likely to slam into obstacles in a Coosa because it is more maneuverable. It is shorter, has slightly less draft, and a less pronounced keel. The Coosa's higher profile, however, becomes a distinct disadvantage in windy conditions.

*Paddling:* The advantage of maneuverabilty in flowing water becomes a drawback in flat water. The Ultimate will track better and paddle faster than the Coosa on flat water.

*Standing:* You can stand and fish in both, but it is easier to get up and down from the Coosa seat. It is also probably more comfortable to stand in a Coosa as the Ultimate has your feet locked into the tunnel hull.

*Portability:* No contest here, the Ultimate is way lighter and easier to lift and carry.

The peddle drive would be nice on lakes, but would be pretty useless on Central Ohio's rivers and creeks.

If I was a lake guy and a troller, I might look at the Commander over the Ultimate. It is a little bigger and probably more adaptable to that style of fishing.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

A SIK will keep you a little dryer (it really depends on wind and your paddling style) and keep you out of the wind. I have a 'Cuda and it's an awesome angling platform, but I freeze my butt off even in waders if I fish from it in cold weather. I prefer my Vapor for winter fishing.


----------



## wildy115 (Jun 28, 2012)

Before i bought my Ocean Kayak Prowler T13 i was going to get either the commander or ultimate. The hybrid concept is cool because of it being wide open layout and handles more like a kayak.


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

Gov, forget the Freedom Hawk 12 it is the worst kayak out there, it has no capasity.
Forget the Coosa, it has no keel and the wind blows it all over the place, it's only good in small sheltered ponds and streams.
If you want a comfortable kayak that you can stand in look into the Jackson Kayaks Cuda 12, the Cudas were the number one selling boat last year.
I don't know what your budget is but the Hobi Pro Angler 12, NuCanoe Frontier, Cudas, the new Native Slayer and the Wilderness Systems Rides are the best fishing kayak out there.
Always try before you buy.
Steve


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Steve K said:


> Gov, forget the Freedom Hawk 12 it is the worst kayak out there, it has no capasity.
> Forget the Coosa, it has no keel and the wind blows it all over the place, it's only good in small sheltered ponds and streams.
> If you want a comfortable kayak that you can stand in look into the Jackson Kayaks Cuda 12, the Cudas were the number one selling boat last year.
> I don't know what your budget is but the Hobi Pro Angler 12, NuCanoe Frontier, Cudas, the new Native Slayer and the Wilderness Systems Rides are the best fishing kayak out there.
> ...



The yak in the pic looks like a custom 'bassyak' is that the one you own?
A Bassyak is now what I am leaning towards, did you order the whole boat from the cite, or did you get a kit and do it your self?


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

that is a Bassyaks customers Freedom Hawk 14, Look into the Freedom Hawk Pathfinder it's better kayak, it's more stable.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

The one in the picture was the Cuda with a trolling motor on it. If you are looking for a boat to use on flat water with a trolling motor why not for for one of the Pelican pond hopper models. I get that may be what some people are looking for, but if you really want to get to the water that other people/bass boats cannot access, a yak without a trolling motor are needed. 

I understand it is the new kraz, and people always want easier, and easier, but give a boat a try before you throw and trolling motor on it. It is not hard to paddle at all. I am 270 lbs on a good week, and paddle my Coosa on a lot of flat water, the longest being down at Fort Fisher NC (13 miles), looking for reds with a fella with a Hobbie. Granted it wasnt easy, and I am currently looking for a Hobbie boat with the Marage(sp) and drunk), but the whole trolling motor thing is meh in my eyes( which doesnt mean much). 

I think yak'n is about getting out there, and just doing it, no need for the motor, and all that jazz.


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

Come one!! How does a motor limit you on where you can go!! In fact it enhances it, you can go into current that you wouldn't be able to paddle in, you can go up stream. Fishing the whole time, I'm fishing while your paddling. So, how many of those 13 miles where you fishing?? and you were dead afterwards, I can go 15 miles and than go out later in the day for another 15 .
With the Bassyaks System the motor can be raised and lowered at any time, so now the boats are equal. I can run the motor in the shallows until the keel hits.
{I get that may be what some people are looking for, but if you really want to get to the water that other people/bass boats cannot access, a yak without a trolling motor are needed. }
you said, that really shows you don't understand the setup. The keel will hit before the motor dose, in that picture the water is maybe 5 inches deep.
One of the main things you missed, any many often due, is that, fishing with a paddle in your hand sucks, sure it can be done, using your forearm as support if you still want to maneuver. With a motor that doesn't happen, you can reach down , flip it into reverse and pull that Lunker out of the weeds, with the paddle , He's pulling you into the weeds, getting himself better lavage to throw the hook. 
Now, your saying that you want to get a Hobie, well that just threw out your whole comment, first thing the Hobie s Mirage drive requires around 10 inches of clearance to operate, and your getting away from the paddle. Oh wait, since the Hobie's Mirage drive doesn't have reverse, you'll have to get out the paddle to back out of an area. Face it you want the performance of a motor but don't want to get one for one reason or another.
You said {I think yak'n is about getting out there, and just doing it, no need for the motor, and all that jazz.} that's ture but if you want to go Yak Fishing you need all that jazz.
One place the motor does have trouble in is the Heavy Vegetation so thick you can walk on it, that's when I take out this no frills Emotion Gran Slam I have.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

hopefully we can yak more this season and slay the smallies, among other things haha...hopefully i will have a yak by then!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

usmc_galloway said:


> .
> 
> I think yak'n is about getting out there, and just doing it, no need for the motor, and all that jazz.


........+1


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> You have clearly never been on an Ohio stream. When my east coast buddies come to Ohio, they giggle at our "streams". "Barely a friggin feeder creek...." they always say.
> Our streams are SKINNY; like average depth 12" or less in the summertime skinny. We spend a decent amount of time getting out and dragging through riffles.
> Any trolling motor set up would just be in the way. The opportunity to drop it and use it might happen 10% of the time. And the extra weight of the motor AND the battery would drain you by the end of the day.
> 
> ...


Yea , I am not new to Yaking central Ohio rivers, I been yaking them in a small 10ft Potomac I got from Dicks for the last 3 yrs, and you are absolutely right you spend a large amount of time out of your vessel pulling it across shallow ripples. No issues doing that in July while smallmouth fishing , but I wanted a setup I could ALSO take out to places like Griggs, or Oshay during fall and spring when the water is colder , and I prefer to stay dry and troll for Crappie and S-eye. I bought a small Jon Boat but realized I am limited to fishing areas near boat ramps. I miss being able to launch a Yak just about where ever I please.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

> With the Bassyaks System the motor can be raised and lowered at any time, *so now the boats are equal*. I can run the motor in the shallows until the keel hits.


Wrong, they arent equal, you are still hauling around the weight of the motor and the everything else it needs. One thing I learned last year is that the less gear the better," doesnt mean its easy to leave everything at home".



> you said, that really shows you don't understand the setup. The keel will hit before the motor dose, in that picture the water is maybe 5 inches deep.
> One of the main things you missed, any many often due, is that, fishing with a paddle in your hand sucks, sure it can be done, using your forearm as support if you still want to maneuver.


Well this shows you really dont understand the setup of the rivers in central Ohio during the summer. If you are floating in anything over 5 inches, you are you are most likely floating where the fish are. In the summer I get a hard on when I see the flows are over 50 cfs.



> Now, your saying that you want to get a Hobie, well that just threw out your whole comment, first thing the Hobie s Mirage drive requires around 10 inches of clearance to operate, and your getting away from the paddle.


I would like to get a Hobie as to add it to my fleet for flat water yes. If I added the motor I would not be able to go to one of the best yak lakes around. 



> Oh wait, since the Hobie's Mirage drive doesn't have reverse, you'll have to get out the paddle to back out of an area. Face it you want the performance of a motor but don't want to get one for one reason or another.


Answered above. 



> You said {I think yak'n is about getting out there, and just doing it, no need for the motor, and all that jazz.} that's ture but if you want to go Yak Fishing you need all that jazz.


Wrong.


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

You may be right, the system weighs 16 lbs and the battery is 24lbs, unless I use the preferred battery which weighs 32 lbs., like you said I leave unnecessary stuff home like the 10lb anchor.
That really sucks that you don't have any lakes,or Rivers,or even ponds in Ohio, only
Feeder Streams as Bubbagons friends say.
I don't fish small streams Small streams = Small fish 
Get the Hobie and put the motor on it and fish the next best lake, hell it probably has less pressure on it

If the water level is 5" why do you need a kayak anyway, put on a pair of knee high boots and take a net with you.

Whats wrong with the GMR?? 

Gotta go


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

Govbarney said:


> Thinking about buying a Freedom Hawk 12 , just wondering if anyone out there owns one , and what there impression of it is?
> 
> I will mainly use it for rivers and lakes around central Ohio. I am drawn to it because I prefer to stand and fish , as opposed to sitting all day.


Bubbagon, the first post mentions nothing about streams, your comprehension is terrible, Maybe that's why you couldn't figure out the sarcasm directed toward you. Statements like this { Come to central Ohio and paddle our "rivers" and you'll realize that there is exactly ONE river in Central Ohio that would accommodate a trolling motor. All the others, no way in heck. 
And try to back that trailor into our "rivers". *LOL!!* The only boat ramps we have on rivers around here are above dams. We call them "reservoirs".} kinda suggests your not happy with your waters
Try not to manipulate the posts to suit your agenda, I corrected your spelling also.
I think GovBarney realized that a FH12 wouldn't work in streams

I would have a hard time telling someone their baby is ugly, but I have no problem telling someone they are ignorant!:

DXYZman seemed to of found a launch area


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

to answer your question, yes I am going to stay away from the Freedom Hawk. 

I plan to test drive both a NuCanoe Frontier, and a Native Ultimate 12. Both boats will allow me to easily attach a trolling motor, for when I feel like trolling in a open resivore, but will also allow me to easily detach for when I fish the smaller streams/rivers.


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

Smart move, Both the Frontier and U-12 are good boats as you'll see. The Frontier will be a bear to paddle compared to the U-12, both boats preform well with the motors.
Be aware that the base of the swivel chairs tends to flex backwards and really strains your back, sitting sideways or backwards is fine, it's just that the plastic flexes when facing forward.
The Frontier, is in my mind the most stable boat in it's class, you'll have no problem "walking" around in the boat. It's heavier to move than the U-12.
One thing I didn't like in the U-12 is that the shape of the bow allows water to splash up on to your lap on rough days.
Something good about the Frontier is that you can carry 2 persons where the U-12 can't
Here's a few snaps of my Frontier


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Steve K said:


> Smart move, Both the Frontier and U-12 are good boats as you'll see. The Frontier will be a bear to paddle compared to the U-12, both boats preform well with the motors.
> Be aware that the base of the swivel chairs tends to flex backwards and really strains your back, sitting sideways or backwards is fine, it's just that the plastic flexes when facing forward.
> The Frontier, is in my mind the most stable boat in it's class, you'll have no problem "walking" around in the boat. It's heavier to move than the U-12.
> One thing I didn't like in the U-12 is that the shape of the bow allows water to splash up on to your lap on rough days.
> ...


Nice Boat, do you mind me asking where you purchased it from? There seems to be no NuCanue dealers in Ohio, closest I can find to me is Indiana.


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

Gov, it was sent to me from Nucanoe, check with your local dealer or nearest dealer they may be willing to drop ship the kayak, it's actually easier for them. You can also call Blake Young at Nucanoe and see about having on shipped to you.
Try one out if you can find one in your area.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm a big fan of paddling. I have a canoe and a kayak. I enjoy paddling them both. 

Check this out: On the reservoir when I am fishing for musky in my canoe, if it's windy out, I have LESS boat control with my trolling motor and more control with my paddle. It's a wide stable canoe that I can stand in. So, maybe motorized doesn't always win. 

In central Ohio during summer, the only river that would easily accommodate a trolling motor is the lower Scioto. It's not the best fishing either. 

Our smaller streams are loaded with some nice fish. Well, I think of a 19-20" bass as a nice fish. They also are loaded with rocks. They have lots of big jagged rocks, rock reefs, rock flats, even some bedrock in areas. Oh, and our water is often quite dingy when it is high enough to float which makes those rocks very difficult to see. I wouldn't want to spend my Saturday bouncing a $1000 motor set-up custom tailored only for a kayak off unseen rocks. Just sayin. I didn't even mention all the shallow riffles to get out and drag the boat over. 

At the end of the day, a Freedom Hawk with a trolling motor would be near my last choice to fish central Ohio river and streams. Though, if I were going to stick to open, flat water then I might consider a such a set up. Though, I don't think the Freedom Hawk would be my first choice in that regard either. Just sayin.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Steve K said:


> I don't fish small streams Small streams = Small fish


Lol, see my avatar? Big fish from a small creek. I've seen a bunch like that pulled from that and other small creeks. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

Careful, don't drop that thing, It's been crossbred with an Alligator. 
Bet that got your heart pumping. If you caught that out of a Kayak your a brave
SOB
Hope you released it
We have Northern Pike but no Muskie around here, you have to go a few hours up north.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Get rid of that fish grip, it's fer sissies. Just reach under the jaw and stick your fingers in the lower jaw pockets and hoist it up.

Did you know boiled muskie tastes just like lobster?


----------

